# Störe erfolgreich wieder angesiedelt



## Bibo-30 (15. Aug. 2009)

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Dodi (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Störe erfolgreich wieder angesiedelt*

Hallo Bianca,

das wäre ja gaaanz toll, wenn die 5.000 Stör-Setzlinge aus Frankreich kämen und
bei uns ausgewildert werden könnten! 

Schön, dass die Flußlandschaften z. Teil wieder natürlich werden sollen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Störe erfolgreich wieder angesiedelt*

Heute bei uns im "Käseblättchen" dazu:
5 Jungstöre, die man mit einem Sender versehen hatte.... sind schön standorttreu in der Oste geblieben.... Experten gehen davon aus, daß der europäische Stör hier in Norddeutschland wieder erfolgreich angesiedelt werden kann.
Eva-Maria


----------

